# gecko only laid 1 egg help please



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

right my female gecko laid 1 egg yesterday but only 1 shes still in her hide should they lay 2,is this the norm shes still very fat and im worried she may be egg bound and does she need a trip to the vets


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

it can sometimes take a couple of days between eggs. i would try to remove the first egg and it get it in the incubator and leave her lay box in there so she can pass the 2nd egg when she is ready. if she doesnt pass it after a few days then maybe start to worry


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

some will only lay one egg.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

just to clarify, what kind of gecko is this? a leopard gecko?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mmcdermid said:


> it can sometimes take a couple of days between eggs. i would try to remove the first egg and it get it in the incubator and leave her lay box in there so she can pass the 2nd egg when she is ready. if she doesnt pass it after a few days then maybe start to worry


 
thanks thats great news i was worried if i take the other egg out she would not lay the other one,ill go and take it out now thanks dude


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah just try not to disturb her too much, but also she may just be swallon from carrying the egg and may not even have another egg in her. i guess its just a case of keeping a close eye over next couple day


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry ye she a leo its my first time ive ever had eggs i wasnt even trying,,shes very active and still off her food,,im worried now as she my mrs"s favorite,,,thanks guys,,ill keep an eye on her and so wot goes on


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> sorry ye she a leo its my first time ive ever had eggs i wasnt even trying,,shes very active and still off her food,,im worried now as she my mrs"s favorite,,,thanks guys,,ill keep an eye on her and so wot goes on


No offence but if your female is in with a male what exactly did you expect to happen? People need to start realising this so they can seperate their animals or have proper plans and preparations for breeding! 

She may have only been carrying one egg, just make sure she has somewhere dark & damp to lay the other one if it is there. They tend to still look 'fat' even after they've laid their eggs.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldnt worry, one of my females is in her 3rd season of breeding and still only lays one egg each time.
They are behemoth eggs lol they are huge


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> No offence but if your female is in with a male what exactly did you expect to happen? People need to start realising this so they can seperate their animals or have proper plans and preparations for breeding!
> 
> She may have only been carrying one egg, just make sure she has somewhere dark & damp to lay the other one if it is there. They tend to still look 'fat' even after they've laid their eggs.


 
umm im 35 not 3 of course i knew wot would happen,,its called reproduction,,and i have an incubator,so its not asif i wasnt ready,anyway i aint gonna start yet another argument thread on rfuk,,thanks guys for your help,,,but beanniebopps your little comments arent appreciated,,


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

well said. and from what i understand, younger females do only tend to lay one.......


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> umm im 35 not 3 of course i knew wot would happen,,its called reproduction,,and i have an incubator,so its not asif i wasnt ready,anyway i aint gonna start yet another argument thread on rfuk,,thanks guys for your help,,,but beanniebopps your little comments arent appreciated,,


Sorry didn't mean to sound like I was having a go at you specifically I was just saying in general it annoys me that so many unprepared for reptiles are born and then end up neglected


----------

